# Boat dock foam..



## deadlypeanutboy (Oct 9, 2007)

You may want to be careful. Dock foam is reinforced with fiberglass and can make pretty nasty dust when cut. It may not carve the way you want. Just wear a dust mask when you mess with it so you don't end up irritating your lungs. Good luck and let us know what you do with all that foam.


----------



## Thegardenofshadows (Jun 3, 2010)

Hmm. Thanks for the heads up. I'll post pics when we start work.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that looks really cool. good luck. but take care, sounds like a good heads up from deadly


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Totally jealous! Foam board just isn't available in my area.

Good thinking with that warning Deadlypeanutboy.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Cool idea! Thats the first thing I thought of when I saw the big foam slabs... I bet you could carve the inside out of two of them and make a faux coffin... Good heads up deadly!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I found a 10 foot x 4 foot piece at the side of the road last year. Ended up using chunks of it to make a stone well for my Donna of the Dead to do a Ring tribute (I think there's a pic in my 2009 album?) Still have a pretty decent section of it but not enough to do a coffin unfortunately! 

I love the idea of making a coffin out of them, but just from experience, you'll need something like a chainsaw and dustmask and a space where you don't mind LOTS of particle dust. We used a handsaw and it was messy and took a while!


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

I used dock foam before and didn't notice any fiberglass so I guess there's different types.

Another source, if you can luck up on it, is a movie theater. They use huge blocks (3 to 4 foot thick) of foam in large sheets to sound proof the building. I lucked up a few years ago and got five loads (the picture below is just one load) of throw away foam.

Always ask the construction foreman before taking anything. He gave me everything I wanted that was in the dumpster. The dumpster was at least 20 feet long and it held a lot of foam . So if you see any construction going on at a theater drive by it and look at whats being used.


----------



## deadlypeanutboy (Oct 9, 2007)

Holy crap, madmax! That picture is one of the most beautiful things I've ever seen! So much foam!!! I would be beside myself if I could luck out like that. Great find and a great tip!


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

madmax said:


> I used dock foam before and didn't notice any fiberglass so I guess there's different types.
> 
> Another source, if you can luck up on it, is a movie theater. They use huge blocks (3 to 4 foot thick) of foam in large sheets to sound proof the building. I lucked up a few years ago and got five loads (the picture below is just one load) of throw away foam.
> 
> Always ask the construction foreman before taking anything. He gave me everything I wanted that was in the dumpster. The dumpster was at least 20 feet long and it held a lot of foam . So if you see any construction going on at a theater drive by it and look at whats being used.


Damn, MM I wish I had known that. I used to work as a janitor at a local theater. They built a new mega-plex and they outsourced a bunch of us to a cleaning service. Before that a bunch of us, (janitors, ushers, etc, were give the task of disassembling the seats. Didn't know of the sound proofing, though... *sigh*


----------



## kjbittick (Oct 22, 2009)

The Garden: I have used old dock foam before for props, just not Halloween props. I have made some awesome looking rocks out of them. I never found any fiberglass, but that may be a regional thing. The problem I had was that the aged foam doesn't cut or sand like new foam. The water pits the foam, and turns parts of it hard and crumbly. Of course, the water puts a kind of scum on the foam also. Our pieces were from a lake, and were very grainy in some places. It worked to my advantage when I was doing the rocks. Good luck on your project!


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

I had the same problem when using dock foam but it's very good for rocks and things like that.

Here's a few pictures of what I use dock foam on.

My monster cage



















The base for my jeepers creepers prop









The tunnel that housed the JC Prop



















The base for my werewolf prop


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

madmax said:


> I had the same problem when using dock foam but it's very good for rocks and things like that.
> 
> Here's a few pictures of what I use dock foam on.
> 
> The base for my werewolf prop


I LOVE that werewolf prop! Did you do the hands in the sand casting that you always did so well or are they store bought?


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

The chain was a sand cast but the hands and feet came from a set of oversize hands that I bought from Big lots a few years ago. I cut the plastic hand into and used it as a mold with a little pam as the release.

It's the gray hands in this picture.











Here's one set of the feet/hands I used on the prop before I added the fur


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

You could make all sorts of stuff out of that foam. Great score.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

madmax said:


> The chain was a sand cast but the hands and feet came from a set of oversize hands that I bought from Big lots a few years ago. I cut the plastic hand into and used it as a mold with a little pam as the release.
> 
> It's the gray hands in this picture.
> 
> ...


Yes I remember those hands...I went out and bought some as soon as you mentioned it but forgot about having them. Thanks!


----------

